# Camping + Trout + Kids + Novice



## Brine (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been reading old posts here for the past few days trying to see if I can narrow down my choices on where to go camp/fish with my 2 sons (12&13yr olds) in the next week or so. There seems to be so many options available, I hoping to hear the one or two things that make your recommendation(s) better than others so I can make a decision. The primary considerations for me are: 

1. Easy access to trout fishing. I've taken them bass fishing (on lakes) their whole life and am just looking for different scenery. I'm more interested in wanting them to experience fishing on a river/stream from the bank (Dad would like the change too ) and figure camping close by will only add to the experience and make best use of the limited time I have.

2. I'm looking to do something as close to home as possible (Dekalb Co Resident), because I'll only have 2 days/1 night to go. That said.... fairly certain I'll be somewhere in NE Ga. (about 1.5hr drive is max driving distance)

3. Not sure I'll need or use any of the bigger campground amenities, but I'm not opposed to it if the first 2 factors are met.

As to not be overwhelmed by choices.... If you can offer up just 1 or 2 choices - feel free to include what you don't recommend too (based on prior experience(s)), I'd be thankful. The choices appear a bit overwhelming via Google, and I'm sure there's more than one spot that would be great; however, I'd rather hear it from a Ga Resident 

Can't figure out if finding something a bit more "off the grid" would be better or not. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Rock Creek lake.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 9, 2015)

Tallulah River. It is stocked every Thur or Fri. I am guessing your two days would be the weekend. You would more than likely have to settle for a interior site since the water front spots fill up quick. USFS has some sites on Overflow Creek that are walk ins. Bit more remote and not as crowded. When not fishing a car inner tube proves to be entertaining in that area on hot hot day !!


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 9, 2015)

Sara's Creek in Clayton Ga.  The creek runs behind the campsites. We had the whole campground to ourselves March a year ago . It was raining and cold . The creek was heavily stocked. The last campsite on the right has a waterfall behind it. They have a chemical toilet and that's all.

Low Gap and Upper Chattahoochie near Helen is nice and scenic. The better trout fishing here is in town. Also you can go tubing in town.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Heading up to Sarahs crrek next week for 4 days. Taking my 6 year old grandson. We been for years.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Heading up to Sarahs crrek next week for 4 days. Taking my 6 year old grandson. We been  going up for years.


----------



## Brine (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. Should I be nervous about driving 2 hours to find that the campsites are full? I can go on a Fri or Sat morning


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 9, 2015)

Brine said:


> Thanks for the suggestions folks. Should I be nervous about driving 2 hours to find that the campsites are full? I can go on a Fri or Sat morning



I'd leave on Friday morning if you can.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 9, 2015)

Unicoi State Park, near Helen, has nice facilities and access to it's own trout stream, Smith Creek and many miles of nearby streams.  It's not not a "wilderness" experience, though.

Greg-n-clayton mentioned Overflow creek, there is one pay campground right on the river with a bathroom and some dispersed sites along the road with no facilities.  It's a pretty area and much more out of the way, while not being too far from civilization.  

Are you tent camping or camper-camping?


----------



## Brine (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks - tent. I couldn't find overflow on a map?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 9, 2015)

Brine said:


> Thanks - tent. I couldn't find overflow on a map?



http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/fishing/recarea/?recid=10502&actid=43

It's actually called West Fork Campground, sorry.  Lot's of spots in that area if that one is full or don't want to use an actual campground.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 9, 2015)

Brine said:


> Thanks - tent. I couldn't find overflow on a map?



Overflow Creek.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 9, 2015)

Search "overflow"," west fork" here as well as in fishing. One in the same. Been lots of talk over the years.


----------



## Brine (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks again folks. Looks like I'll be headed towards Sarah's or Overflow to set up camp. They look fairly close to one another in case I had to change locations. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brine (Jul 21, 2015)

Quick follow up: Overflow Creek was as mentioned... a good option for what I was looking for.Got to go up last Friday morning (Thankfully, they only had one site available when I arrived) and could only stay one night, but we had a great time. Fishing was a bit tough for me (we only caught 1 trout in 4-5 hours), but the boys had just as much fun floating on rafts and wading the creek. We ventured around 100yds in either direction from the campground. Come Saturday morning, the parking area was filled up with local anglers, so I assume there are more fish there than I was able to get bit from. Fairly certain most were north of us fishing. We got campsite #4 (out of 5), and after seeing all of them... I'd rank it #2 for best sites. #5 Looked like the best to me. We saw the sign for Sarah's Creek en route, but didn't stop to check it out as we were pressed for time. Great area, and hope to return one day. Thanks again for all the input on the decision. Brine


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like a nice level spot. Hopefully it didn't rain.


----------



## Brine (Jul 21, 2015)

We lucked out - zero rain


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 21, 2015)

Glad you like it, it's a great spot, spent a night or two in #5 (the one surrounded by the bend in the river, kind of on a little peninulsa a couple of years back).

I never cuaght any right there at the campsite, but there is a lot of fishing up the road (further into the forest) from the campsites.  Matter of fact, get yourself a topo map or a forest service roads map for next time you're up there, there are miles of USFS roads to explore and plenty of stream to fish.


----------



## cjones (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm looking for somewhere to go for our first family camping adventure and this thread helped out a lot.

Looks like fun! Thanks for posting the follow-up!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 22, 2015)

Fish down stream around the bridge and below. Also, car inner tubes are very durable. Down hw 28 a few miles is a good take spots, but you would need 2 vehs..


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 23, 2015)

nice area


----------



## deermaster13 (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad you had a good trip. We stayed at Sarahs Creek and there were actually some empty spots all weekend. We stayed from wensday to sunday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

The experience and memories made are so precious! Glad y'all had a good time!


----------



## lcookie (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like a nice place to hang out.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm taking my girls to tallulah river to camp tomorrow. Hoping to get a good spot!


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 28, 2015)

And I should have a mess of trout over the fire by night fall. Or at least hotdogs......


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 29, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> And I should have a mess of trout over the fire by night fall. Or at least hotdogs......



Good luck!


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Good luck!



Thanks.  Forecast is showing chance of thunderstorms the rest of this week, but hopefully it won't set in.  We have a pretty good tent with a rain fly, and tarps to string up if there are enough trees close enough together.  I have fished the area a lot, just never camped.  We'll see.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 5, 2015)

Good weekend!  Had to set up in the rain Wednesday. That sucked, but we got the inside of the tent dry and the rest of the week was good. My girls and me caught 20 ish trout. Grilled out a few and gave the rest we kept to a family next to us.

Only set back we had, and I'd be curious what yall think, we had folks next to us that liked to run a generator to take showers every evening. It was so loud we sat around the campfire and had to shout to be heard. I was pretty CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off. Thought of a million things to say but ultimately kept my mouth shut. Hope I never camp next to them again.


----------

